# Plasma Globe / Neon Necron Monolith Part 2



## C89ZX7R (Dec 22, 2006)

since part 1 had so many pictures , it would end up taken someones PC so long to load the page . so i created a part 2 post . 

Still have to glue one more side down , do alittle touch up painting , and add some decals . here are the most recent pics . yes the door is chrome . 


























below is the link for Part 1 
http://40kforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=29754


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

now thats impressive, i love it


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

That is one awesome model! 

Can I borrow it for my Christmas Tree?


----------



## C89ZX7R (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks 

the globe is alittle dusty in the pics as you can see , would have cleaned it but i just got done installing the rest of the underglow . ( every time i do more i start leaning towards keeping it lol instead of selling it like i did with the black light led paint change monolith that sold for remember correctly 127 bux .


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

Looks cool, but must weight a ton, and dont drop it


----------



## Impy (Dec 22, 2006)

that looks really awesome !

why dont you use glue gun for the door ? then you could tint it in layers and the light would pass through it making a cool portal effect.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Superb and original.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

great idea I wish I had the confidence to do that to my monolith


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd do it in a second if I could find the parts easily.


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

Fantastic, brilliant idea


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm speechless. That's friggin' sweet!


----------



## TYRANIDS (Dec 31, 2006)

how did you do it wanna do it or put a lava lamp in it instead lol


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

now thats a smiley wraithlord


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Awesome. Just awesome.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

hahaha, now that is quality, great monolith
wots the power source?


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

thats sweet...

a buddy of mine wanted to install a small water pump in his and use one of those rolling marble balls on top


----------



## C89ZX7R (Dec 22, 2006)

more are coming shortly !


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

My mate has a pair with light up guns, door and crystal. It has a recharge point on the underside.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

awesome do you have a tutorial


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*In Awe* Can I steal you to make some things for me? Pretty Please?


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Vaz said:


> *In Awe* Can I steal you to make some things for me? Pretty Please?


He should make commissions for these monoliths, id buy one i don't play Necrons , atleast not until i see a new codex


----------



## C89ZX7R (Dec 22, 2006)

I might be doing 5 of these to resell shortly!

LOL can't edit the first post!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Just post the new picture links here and I'll edit them into the first page myself


----------



## C89ZX7R (Dec 22, 2006)

Galahad said:


> Just post the new picture links here and I'll edit them into the first page myself


I need to wait till the tenth of next month because I'm currently at 99 percent on my monthly bandwith at photobucket....This is still up in the air, need to find some cheaper monoliths first. I will probably create a build thread on the next batch....


----------

